# anyone see a problem with this reciever?



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Onky...78237/catOid/-12851/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do
a little background...i don't want anything fancy and no more than i watch tv i don't need anything fancy either. hell, i've never even owned a dvd player yet:blush:all i want is a little more embracement than i'm getting now with the old department store sony reciever that was given to me and my new jbl 2-way speakers are giving me. i like the way the 5" jbl 2-ways sound so i'm going to build off those. will get a matching 5" center channel and 10" jbl powered sub. thoughts?


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

It does not have HDMI inputs and that is it. HDMI is the wave of the future (for now!!!) when it comes to HD TV and Audio. The HDMI cable carrys both video and audio signals in a digital format. You can use the components and get an HD TV signal, but you will have to use something else to carry your audio signal like an optical cable.

I am using both the HDMI and the Component functions to carry video and I really can't tell any difference in the quality of the video between the two. I am running a HD projector to a 92" screen. 

I have an Onkyo Receiver in my home theater system and it works works great and delivers a nice well rounded sound. I have 3 JBL Studio Transducers up front and JBL in-walls in the sides and rears for surround sound. I also have a Velodyne 12" sub for the LFE channel. I am using a 7.1 -vs- 5.1 for surround sound. to me 7.1 -vs- 5.1 is not that large of a difference, but most of the newer receivers have 7.1 because that is the next format.

I think that you will be pleased with that receiver, but will want to replace it for HDMI at some point so look at the receivers that are next step-ups from that one and decide. I used to run all separate pre-amps, processors and amplifiers and I am pretty happy with my newer Onkyo as it does it all in one small package.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I think that you can do better DIY on the sub than the JBL. I find their home audio subs to be quite lacking in output and definition.


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

Here it is for $119 direct from Onkyo. It's refurbished, but coming from the company it's going to work. I also own a Onkyo surround system, and I love it. I got it refurbed.


http://www.shoponkyo.com/products.cfm?specials=1&group_id=1


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

buchaja said:


> Here it is for $119 direct from Onkyo. It's refurbished, but coming from the company it's going to work. I also own a Onkyo surround system, and I love it. I got it refurbed.
> 
> 
> http://www.shoponkyo.com/products.cfm?specials=1&group_id=1


I bought my receiver and DVD changer as refurbs from shoponkyo.com, both have been working perfectly for over a year now. I think I have the same receiver as that one, just in silver. It does everything I need it to and I've been quite happy with it. I'm not a hardcore HT guy so the lack of HDMI does not bother me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

khail19 said:


> I bought my receiver and DVD changer as refurbs from shoponkyo.com, both have been working perfectly for over a year now. I think I have the same receiver as that one, just in silver. It does everything I need it to and I've been quite happy with it. I'm not a hardcore HT guy so the lack of HDMI does not bother me.


good to know. so, anyone see any reason i should choose denon over onkyo. no one i've talked to with those 2 brands has had anything bad to say about them but the opposite can be said about people with sony, pioneer, etc. as for the diy home sub, my arc 12 is just sitting doing nothing and have always thought it would be the perfect home subwhy waste such a refined sub in a noisy truck when the home is just itching for it

another thing...would someone like myself who is just getting their feet wet in modest ht notice a real difference between a cheap dvd player and a nice one? hell i might just get an onkyo for matching reasons.

OR, what about sticking with harmon international and going harmon kardon for the reciever? sorry for being such a n00b. :blush:


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I think the Denon that I have is a way better sounding unit than the onkyo that I had before it. I gave the onkyo to a friend of mine and he thought it sounded way better than the high wattage pioneer that he had just bought.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i take it the difference between the sound of an onkyo and a denon is the difference between an eclipse 8053 and and alpine unit? what about the denon sound makes it better to you jon?


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

If you're not interested in HDMI then you have a lot of options for $200. There are a lot of people dumping their awesome receivers just cuz they don't have HDMI. Just do some research and look around on places like audiogon.com, ebay, etc. For $200-$300 you can find something that was over $1000 a couple years ago.

Here are some very quick examples: 

Onkyo sr-800 on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ONKYO-TX-SR-800...kparms=72:552|39:1|65:12&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Denon 2805 on Audiogon for $200
http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?miscrcvr&1218388011


----------



## klm1 (Apr 18, 2007)

For what it's worth, I prefer Onkyo over Denon; BUT, that being said,
I don't see a problem w/ either mfr.
Sound will be different, because circuit topology is different...
(sorry, old guy being pedantic here...)
listen to both; you CAN think with your ears wide open,
Then make your decision after a reasonable time period...


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

There's really no need for HDMI if your not going to be watching HD DVD or Bluray. I guess SACD and DVD-A also. However all can also be used with Multichannel analog outs. Some cheap HDMI receivers are only switching anyways and can't pass video. They need to be repeating HDMI.

Optical or Digital coaxial is enough for TV/gaming/cable.

Check out this one. Should be out pretty soon. Check amazon or jr.com. Or the Denon 1509, which is nearly identical to the 589. I think the difference is just cosmetic. Personally, I'd pick a low level Denon over a low level Onkyo, anyday. I'm not a fan of Onkyo, but their upper level receiver are pretty good. They still have their issues too.


----------

